# Over the air problem in Sacramento



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am installing an off air antenna in Sacramento, CA and am having trouble receiving my 4 majors (NBC, FOX, ABC and CBS). Here is were in gets weird, I got good signal strength at my antenna all the way back to my head end but for some reason I cannot get NBC on my TV, the only way I get NBC on my TV is when I perform an auto install then it comes in great. I copy the settings from the TV to put it on the appropiate channel it will no longer come in. I don't know if I got an alignment issue or if i should be receiving more signal at my antenna or if there is a problem with the setup of my head end, I need help.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you talking analog or digital OTA?


----------



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

Digital and we are trying to view them on Philips hospitality TV's.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

gabe0820 said:


> the only way I get NBC on my TV is when I perform an auto install then it comes in great. * I copy the settings from the TV* to put it on the appropiate channel it will no longer come in.


What settings are you copying, please?


----------



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

when I auto scan my NBC channel comes in at 3.1 on channel 1, I need it on channel 3 but when I input channel 3.1 on channel 3 with all the same settings I get nothing.


----------



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

RF channel number is 3 and the Mpeg program number is 1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Please explain your idea of "head end".

You're tossing about a lot of terminology that may or may not make sense in various contexts.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

According to tvfool.com, KCRA is operating on RF channel 35 with a channel 3 virtual assignment and it won't be moving as part of the transition.

Most digital televisions won't allow you to "program in" digital channels and instead require that you discover them using the channel search function.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you using standard analog/NTSC modulators in your head-end, or what? Harsh is correct about KCRA being on UHF35 for their digital signal, with a virtual mapping to 3.1.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you trying to down-convert OTA ATSC digital to NTSC analog for an small "in-house" cable system for a hotel?

We need more info.


----------



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am using a Pico modulator that is set to receive the station on channel 35 and output it on channel 3. It is converting it to an analog signal that is pushing to my amp and then out through my splitters and out to my TV's. It is being used in a hotel application. I have 3 other channels doing the same thing ABC, FOX and CBS that all came in via my auto channel install that all got moved to the appropiate channel just fine.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

gabe0820 said:


> I am using a *Pico modulator *that is set to receive the station on channel 35 and output it on channel 3. It is converting it to an analog signal that is pushing to my amp and then out through my splitters and out to my TV's. It is being used in a hotel application. I have 3 other channels doing the same thing ABC, FOX and CBS that all came in via my auto channel install that all got moved to the appropiate channel just fine.


What model?


----------



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe it is a DSP806


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Glancing at the owners manual it looks like it only "translates" the frequency.

It doesn't appear to convert ATSC digital to NTSC analog.

I'd call the manufacturer and check that.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Most digital televisions won't allow you to "program in" digital channels and instead require that you discover them using the channel search function.


Most HDTVs with ATSC tuners will allow you to input the RF channel number (not virtual) of a digital OTA signal.

It will tune to that RF channel, decode the PSIP, then the channel number display will change from the RF channel number to the virtual channel, and the HDTV will store the virtual/RF channel mapping in its internal non-volatile memory.

You don't need to scan for digital, if you know the RF channels.


----------



## gabe0820 (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe the item is just a processor


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

gabe0820 said:


> I believe the item is just a processor


I'd contact Pico.


----------

